# cpu broken pin



## kiran_aryan (Dec 17, 2004)

hi, 
i and my friend purchased a 64bit pc consisting of athlon 2800 (socket 754) and a MSI K8M Neo -V. today i and he went to the service station and the engineer told us that the cpu was installed wrongly (the triangle which should be on the lower right was on the upper right). and the last row and last column pin got broken and buried in the motherboard. the engineer removed that pin and threw it away. since we know the shopkeeper, he said that he will try for replacement and said us warranty doesnt cover physical damage. so, is it possible to run the cpu with a broken pin ? or is there any way to solder it ? i feel that since the last pin got broken, it may be easy to solder. any comments ? thanks in advance.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 17, 2004)

This is so shocking......



> today i and he went to the service station


why?he had some probs with the system?



> the engineer told us that the cpu was installed wrongly...and the last row and last column pin got broken and buried in the motherboard. the engineer removed that pin and threw it away. since we know the shopkeeper, he said that he will try for replacement and said us warranty doesnt cover physical damage


This is entirely their fault.warranty or no warranty,they should replace the piece.



> so, is it possible to run the cpu with a broken pin ?


that u have to try n c.If the broken pin was one of the many power or ground pins,CPU wont mind its absence.If the system is running ok n passes all standard tests,u can wait doin nothin...but gettin it replaced is better...as probs may come in the future....n upgradation becomes impossible.....n resale value is already zero...



> is there any way to solder it ? i feel that since the last pin got broken, it may be easy to solder.


If the system is runnin ok,its better not to try soldering especially yourself if u r not experienced in soldering.u can get it soldered in an electrical shop instead.
is a broken piece of pin left on the CPU or MB?
u can try fixing a copper wire close to the size of the pin into the hole on MB....
Both soldering n copper wire can probably fix ur prob if any....well,give it a try if no replacement happens...all the best.......


----------



## kiran_aryan (Dec 17, 2004)

thanks for ur fast reply    my friend assembled himself in house. so it was his mistake that he installed his cpu wrongly hence no warranty   
is there any site where i can get the socket 754 pin diagram. the pin that is broken is the last pin diagnolly opp to triangle end. so i wanna check whats the pin function. my friend is a B. Com student and he is already crying for investing 44k for his pc.


----------



## theraven (Dec 17, 2004)

sorry buddy
ur mistake + physical damage is NOT covered by ur warranty the shop keeper is right
and no u cant use a proccy with a broken pin
neither can u solder it in place as far as i know
and there is NO way the system would be runnin fine with a broken pin on the proccy !
infact i dun think it;ll be workin in the first place


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 17, 2004)

Listen dont hunt for the Pin diagrams . It will get you even more mad. Since the processor is not under warrant and wouldnt be replace dont throw it. You can just as enough run it with caution. 
   Take the CPU to the vendor who does chip-level repairs on the motherBoard. Then ask him for a favour to solder the pin to the Procesor by thermal Soldering. 
    I think this will help you ....Don't give up !!!!


----------



## AlienTech (Dec 17, 2004)

It will be tough to solder a pin back. But it can be done... But usually such pins are common ground and the chip will still work without it as there are other ground pins used.  What you might also do it stick a solder pin in the socket.. IE some thing that is like a pin but soft that will bend and meld in and stick the CPU on top of it so that it sticks tight to the socket.. It might make contact that way as well. The soldier I have comes in a spool like regular wires and I can just unwind it like a wire.. Just 1 cm or so of it cut off and it will barely go inside the socket and have a little bit sticking out...

Make sure it don't touch other pins... Reverse inserting the chips usually should not matter these days as the pins would ground out the motherboard. Its designed that way so idiots don't burn it out. We have burnt out hundreds of TTL chips because those can be inserted the wrong way and the voltage pins are the exact opposite and burns it out.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Dec 17, 2004)

you cannot solder the pin back YES you can stick it back using a quick liquid sealent I too had a broken p3 which is still working perfectly after i stuck a pin back.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 17, 2004)

I again Stay to my point. Yes yes and Yes you can solder the pin back to CPu instead of doing dangarous thing that will propably short circuit the CPU. Its too costly REmeber to just throw out  CPU.
   I said THERMAL SOLDERING not regular soldering . You can easily do it at some one who does chip-level works on motherboard.   Please give it a try ...its too costly to play with these thing..


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey what is this thermal soldering thing ? please elaborate.


----------



## theraven (Dec 18, 2004)

hmmm
thermal soldering or DRY soldering i think its called
its without the use of the solder wire ...
by just using HEAT i think !!
its a different procedure altogether .... requires different equipment
im not 100% sure .. ive never done this in my engg life


----------



## kiran_aryan (Dec 18, 2004)

firstly, thank u everyone for ur valuable comments. i live in hyderabad and i know a place which is very famous for playstation modchips. my another friend had recently installed a modchip for his ps2 there. since they r experts in soldering ps2 circuits i think they may help in doing so called 'thermal soldering' for the single pin. ( everyone love to buy a 64bit pc, for my friend its a nightmare   )


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 18, 2004)

Wait wait wait . not there . not PS2 modding center. I have soldered Mod chip on my game parlors PS2 with a big regular solder so i dont think that is exactly the place. Modding is damn simple affair on PS2
       I said hunt for the one who does Chip-level Repair on the Motherboard. Those are the one who can help your friend.
    Thermal Soldering is the art of soldering by using no contact method...n using a lazer to do it. Remeber that graphic GPU or sound crd EMUK chipset. Its too smaller than the Processor pins. Well that is done using thermal Soldering.
  Best luck.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2004)

*try a different method*

Have you tried freezing the CPU and then, you know, in a cold winter's night hold the pin in place and p(i)ss on the CPU>>>>I think that will work.  It worked for my pentium 5 4.6 Ghz....

:eace::
Jeba


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 19, 2004)

> Thermal Soldering is the art of soldering by using no contact method...n using a lazer to do it.


n how much will it cost?????



> Have you tried freezing the CPU and then, you know, in a cold winter's night hold the pin in place and p(i)ss on the CPU>>>>I think that will work. It worked for my pentium 5 4.6 Ghz....


suits u..........


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 22, 2004)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> > Thermal Soldering is the art of soldering by using no contact method...n using a lazer to do it.
> 
> 
> n how much will it cost?????



  Depends ...Totally Depands on how good relation you have with the vendor and how you approach it . But 300Rs will be just as enough according to me.


----------

